# Are you your Golden's Mom or Dad????



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

we refer to them as "the kids" -- they know my husband by his name ("take it to Andy"), while for me it's "take it to mama".

I'm hoping Young Bridger will get to know me by my name (doubt it, since Sadie/Obi think I'm mama). I don't mind other people referring to me as their mom, mama -- just wish they'd think of me by my name (I'd rather be a friend, not mama - note: never got along with my mother)


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes!!
Guess I'm wacky too 

We are Momma & Daddy to our boys

They get so excited each day when I say " Daddy's home"!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I wouldn't think anyone here would disagree with you!
We are Mommy and Daddy to our boys.
That person in your class can mind her own business. Good thing she didn't say it to me! My friends say I'm "twisted" about my dogs.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

We're Momma and Daddy to Lucy. My father-in-law told his brother Sunday that Lucy's his grandkid. Lucy wouldn't have a clue who Bart and Adrienne are. When we got Lucy, my friend Neile was like, "you're a mom!"


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> Yes!!
> Guess I'm wacky too
> 
> We are Momma & Daddy to our boys
> ...


My DH works away from home - he leaves early Monday morning & returns late on Friday afternoon. The boys know when Friday is & await his arrival anxiously. Any sound & they're running towards the door that comes from the garage. All I have to say is "Daddy's home" & they're running and "talking" non-stop. I guess they have to tell "Daddy" how bad "Mommy" was this past week! They do the same to Esther, their obedience trainer!:


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

My daughter (age 14) was Gage's mom, and I was his grandma. I was Jack's momma.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I guess my user name pretty well says it all!


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

We're Mommy & Daddy! Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

yup....rachel's mom


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Owner feels wrong! So does "bought" instead of adopted. They are totally my babies. I'm their mommy and my parents refer to them as their grandkids.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am Ike's Mommie, DH is Ike's big toy, and niece Katie is his human litter mate. The Grandparents always referred to Sam as the best behaved Grandchild, and Ike is the true Nut Puppy. I call Ike "Baby" or "lil' guy"


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mine are all my kids and we are mommy and daddy to them. My Mom used to say how are my grandkids, so she felt the same way. And my sister always asks me how are my nieces and nephews when she calls. Also they have arms,legs,hands and feet. Hubby always tells Bama behave like the human being you can be.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

You are darn tooting we are Mommy and Daddy. When we only had male dogs several years ago, hubby would call and ask "How are the boys" and I would say "which ones, the furry or none furry ones?" and he would say both. Then we got KayCee and had grandkids and he would call and say "How are the babies" and I would say "Which ones, the furry ones or the none furry ones" andhe wouls say 'Both." Ater we lost Buck last yea, it was jus "how are the girls". Bu then he was using cell phon and calling the boys so could kee up with them that way. But it ws never "how are the dogs". 

When dogs live in the house with you. sleep with you, lay on the sofa with you, you get the best care for them that is possible, the best food for the, you worry over every ailment and illness, how they possibliy not be called "my kids" and how you possibily not be "Mommy andDaddy to them.

And if I run into someone that thinks that foolish, they hvae enver loved a dog the way I do and I feel sorry for them.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Absolutely NOT ...don't look at my user name. LOL

I even get Mother's day cards from them (horses included) and they give Father's day cards to their 'dad'. We refer to the horses as 'brothers' even though they're not. She's their little sister. And Webster is her cousin. DD will always be the 'other mother'.

I don't OWN them even though I paid money to HAVE them. They all are in my keeping while they are here on this earth with me and me with them. We're family.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YEP.... I'm Mom and goldengrandpa here is Dad.


----------



## Dakotablue (May 14, 2008)

*I am 'Mum' to my golden boys 'Buddy, Bailey, fluke and Loki' And i am proud and Honoured to say that I am a new 'Mum' for 'Joshua, Summer. Poppy and Lucy ( The cat) xxxxx:wavey:*


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Penny'smom said:


> Absolutely NOT ...don't look at my user name. LOL
> 
> I even get Mother's day cards from them (horses included) and they give Father's day cards to their 'dad'. We refer to the horses as 'brothers' even though they're not. She's their little sister. And Webster is her cousin. DD will always be the 'other mother'.
> 
> I don't OWN them even though I paid money to HAVE them. They all are in my keeping while they are here on this earth with me and me with them. We're family.


Hey, we even paid money to have our human kids !!!!! ROFL


----------



## Amethystvenom (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm her human  I think all the pets have me better trained than I have them


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

As I read this thread smiling, I got to thinking that perhaps this is a seriously biased group to ask this question!  I doubt someone who doesn't think of their dog as their child would spend hours on this forum talking about them...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes, I'm mom...


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

yup, my user name says it all. and, when we come back in from walks i tell her "where's daddy? go find daddy!" and she rushes up the steps to find him for pets and cuddles. 

my mother in law calls Faith her "granddog" as well.


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> As I read this thread smiling, I got to thinking that perhaps this is a seriously biased group to ask this question!  I doubt someone who doesn't think of their dog as their child would spend hours on this forum talking about them...


 
LOL, so true!
I couldn't have any more kids, so I got my son a "sister". She is as blonde as he is. I am a hairstylist and I have actually had people ask me if I dyed their hair to match!


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Yep, we're Mommy and Daddy. But we don't refer to the two legged kids and Tilly as sisters.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I've done it on occasion here for simplicity's sake, but when speaking I almost never call myself Rookie's Mom. It doesn't bother me if someone calls me Rookie's Mom, but it doesn't bother me if someone calls me his owner. I don't really use either term. I have had people say "he's your baby," but again that doesn't feel right to me either.

All that being said, I adore my pup and can't imagine life without him. I usually just say "Rookie's mine" or "He's my dog."


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Scout is my fur kid. We have two (human) boys ages 8 and 10. She is mommas girl and we don't call her Scout very much anymore. She is Sissy, not because we think of her as a little sister but because she is a big sissy! She's afraid of everything new. Her first boat ride, her first bath, she's afraid of cats, small dogs, ducks, it just takes her awhile before she gets her confidence up. Once she's used to something though, she learns to love it, except small dogs.


----------



## jane wish (May 9, 2008)

We must be wacky in SA too. They're "my boys" and often upon meeting people they refer to Benji and Bobby as "mommy's boys". The joke in the office is that when I show them new pics of the boys .... I then get asked "and where is the latest photo of Clare your daugther?" .... going to have to ask Linn Currie to take some photos of Clare soon.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

jane wish said:


> .... going to have to ask Linn Currie to take some photos of Clare soon.


I suck big time at human portraits, but if Clare is hugging a GR I am sure we can swing it


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

We are Mommy and Daddy to our girls. And we're also grammy and grandpa to our human boys furbabies. I have more pictures of my girls then I do of my sons.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Gosh, am I going to rock the boat here? I never think of myself as Caleb's mom. I don't like to say "owner" either. That just seems wrong. I always just say that Matt and I are Caleb's people and he's our dog. 

ps. MIL, who desperately wants us to have babies calls him her grand-puppy. I think it's sweet coming from her.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

We are mommy and daddy as well. All my husband or myself has to say is where is mommy or daddy , I just love the response we get. It's too cute.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I get called Diesel and Willow's mum all the time by my mother and my trainer but I don't really call myself 'mum'. I do often call Diesel 'son' though! It is easy to say 'C'mon Son!'


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> I do often call Diesel 'son' though! It is easy to say 'C'mon Son!'


It's funny... I often call Rookie "friend" as in "C'mon friend!" I have no idea where I picked it up, it's just something I often say. I never gave much thought to it until my friend and her son were over for dinner one night and I referred to Rookie as "friend." The son looked confused and asked me "Why do you call him Friend?" 

Well it just so happens that my friends are Quaker. The Quakers are also known as the Religious Society of Friends. Another name for a Quaker is a Friend. I assured the boy that while I called Rookie "friend" he wasn't actually a Quaker.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Thor's Mom and Dad here. It's better than "cat lady" - the name I got from the grandkids of the lady who watched over the cats last year when we went on vaca. (with Thor). I'd much rather be known as Thor's Mom than Cat Lady - conjures up memories of that old lady with 100 cats in a one room trailer - yuck!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

You mean we get a choice? Tinkerbell thinks she is my baby. Her fav position is cradled in somebody's arms on her back like a baby.

I'm Mama to her, but I don't say that she is my daughter's sister. My parents are her grandparents. She knows Mama, Papa, Grandma, & Kristal. Whether it be take it to ___ or go see ____.


----------



## lightofmyluna (Apr 20, 2008)

Luna is definitely our child -- I always say, "C'mon little baby," and people look at me like I'm crazy. We don't have any human kids. And even if we did, she's such an integral part of our family, and caring for her has changed our lives! Of course we think of her as our child. I must add, however, that my parents don't like being called her grandparents. Our close friends are her aunts and uncles.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

We are Brady's mom and daddy, or "pawrents." My pet parrot is Brady's sister. My parents are his "grandpawrents" and my mom calls him her "grandpuppy."


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Definitely Mommy and Daddy here. My daughters are Magic's "girlies".


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

We are definately mommy and daddy. My hubbie fought it for awhile but has given up! The kids are brother and sister.


----------



## TuckerPupp (Apr 10, 2008)

I refer to my dogs as my kids all the TIME!! We are Mommy and Daddy to them and my parents call themselves Grandparents to their Grandpups!!


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I refer to Comet as Comet and Sadie is Sadie to me but most of the time Sadie is called baby by my husband. 

I will tell Comet to go see anyone in my family and he knows who we all are, I think it is so cute

Life wouldnt be the same without them, they are part of my family and we never have referred us as being there parents though. 

I always say I am bringing the babies with me and everyone knows who I mean, since my kids are 10 and up


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My daughters voice annoyance (jokingly) sometimes about "our boys".
I was given a frame that said "The Boys", was tempted to put a picture of the dog boys but put my grandsons' pic in instead. : )

I had to write a bio about myself for a book I was in. I listed Selka and Gunner's names but just said I had 3 daughters. My daughters noticed.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

We are Momma and Daddy to Augie (and proud of it), I don't think he even knows our real names.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm definitely wacky here! Every time I come home Belle, Trooper & Lucky greet me and I say "how's my babies?" On a recent trip to Austin my human son stayed at home and I told him to take care of his brothers & sister!!


----------



## f4string (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes we are momma and poppa...haha and she's my mom and step-mom's four legged grandchild


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Haha...the pups know my dad as "PopPop," which is what my niece and nephew say instead of Grandpa. I refer to them as the kids or the pups. I'm definitely "Mom" in our house.


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

YUP! I'm Maya's mommy and she knows it. Whenever someone tells her to look for mommy she comes looking for me. She also knows my mom and dad as "grandma and grandpa" ... My brother's not too happy when I call my nephew "Maya's cousin" though...


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes, I'm Rusty's sister and my parents are his parents. My brother's girlfriends dog, Archie, is even referred to as my parents' granddog, and Rusty's nephew!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am mommy...


----------



## Golden_girl (Oct 29, 2007)

"Come to momma!" Is the most commonly used term in our household...followed by "BAD DOG!" I'm joking about the second part. Of course I refer to him as my mummy's boy.


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

When I was pg with my first child someone told me I was going to have a 6 pack of puppies. Ahhhhh, I wish, all that puppy breath. I am Argos' Mom...well besides my name lol. My kids are his brothers and know when I say would you please take your brother out that doesn't mean the 2 legged ones. Rich is his Daddy. My Mom and Rich's Mom both call him their "granddog". And, yes my Mom's dog is my brother. So if you all are wacky, so am I.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes - we are Holly and Quinn's mum and dad, my mum and dad are their Nanna and Grandad, and we are Auntie & Uncle to their dog, Katie. I do not believe that we own our dogs - we own our house and car but the dogs are our family, and are treated as such.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Haha...my nephew calls my mom and dad's dog Uncle Ben. It's too cute.


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

Yep, Sparky is a Momma's boy and Jazzy is Daddy's little girl!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I get introduced at Murphy's Mom now..


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, I think there's very little room for debate when it comes to me being a little wacky, but... :jester:

Of course I'm Riley's and Gunner's "Mom." I truly think of them as my kids.
And my mom is "grandma" and my dad is "grandpa."

Edit: I'm sure our neighbors have heard us using those terms and probably think we're nuts. But I don't much care - I figure it's not the _strangest_ thing they'll hear coming from this side of the fence! lol.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

My Zoey is my Baby!


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

Growing up My Dad always said "Daddys Four Girls" which were me, my sister and our two furry sisters...I guess that where i get it from...Maggie is our girl and we are her mom and dad and Mya will be her sister...they are our children


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

If it lives with us and we feed it we are their Mom & Dad. And they are our "kids"


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

There was nothing, absolutely nothing that would pi$$ my mother off more quickly than being called "Isaac's mother." Drove her nuts.

When my wife and I had Alison, it was before we had kids and we never thought of ourselves as her "parents." We kind of thought of the three of us as a little pack and when we'd all go out together we'd jokingly call it a "pack walk."

I guarantee that when we get our puppy I won't refer to myself as "Boopsie's Daddy" and God forbid my wife should be "Boopsie's Mommy."

This isn't about love, of course. But I've learned pretty quickly that being a parent isn't all about love. And it's way different than being a dog owner. 

best
Allen


----------

